# Milwaukee 6 in 1 Combination Pliers (wire strippers)



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been using my pair for roughly a year.

Pro: Forged joint, makes it really solid
Usable needle nose point
Comfortable handle
Cons: The plastic handle lock is horrible, mine and my co workers started out very stiff, pretty much took two hands to operate. My coworkers completely broke off. Mine is still on the tool, but the plastic stripped apart and now it does nothing but dangle there. It is defiantly the weakest part of the tool.
The cutting edge doesn't consistently go down to the hing point. Meaning it won't always cut wire if it's all the way down by the hinge.
The blade nicks easier than any other wire stripper I've ever used. It was the same with their linesmans pliers. Almost like it's a cheap steal.

Overall I would not recommend them over another strippers. They aren't bad, but no better than a standard Kleins.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the Milwaukee wire strippers. They are hardly a "6 in 1" tool though. The "other tools" IMO are gimmicks except for the needle nose pliers. I love these strippers! As said above, the lock on them is HORRIBLE, so I just cut it off


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I posted this a almost a year ago (February 2013)...



















Real pain changing ballasts, etc.

If they havem't fixed it then they are still junk. Let me know on your pair. The pair I had (pictured) lived in my pouch less than a couple of hours.

The REP and thus they know of the problem so have they fixed it?

*EDIT:*

Also have they rotated the file edge so you can ream a conduit? :laughing:

*EDIT 2:* 

Crap I just watched the vid! You seem to think it reams. Get back to me on this please. As far as I'm concerned the reaming grooves are 90 degrees out.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

daveEM said:


> I posted this a almost a year ago (February 2013)...
> 
> Real pain changing ballasts, etc.
> 
> ...


I borrowed these from a co-worker to try out: They still had that gap between the hinge and cutting knives. Hated them because of that. Other than that they seemed ok, just to much exposed metal for me: you better watch out doing work hot.

Also, in his review he was reaming PVC, not EMT.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> Other than Milwaukee's poor labeling of the tool, calling it a combination pliers, their needle nose / wire strippers are an amazingly solid tool. Really well thought out. But I am a huge fan of the fact they are forged and have an extremely well solid feel to them in comparison to all other wire stripper I have used (excluding the NWS). I got a feeling this tool will really hold up over time.
> 
> Here is the link to my full out review:


:thumbup:


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't like them. Multiple ones I have seen have forging defects, and I've never found a set of them that stripped wire clean. The only hand tool from this line I like is the full size linesmans.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

markore said:


> I don't like them. Multiple ones I have seen have forging defects, and I've never found a set of them that stripped wire clean. The only hand tool from this line I like is the full size linesmans.


I haven't had any problems stripping cable, but a lot of people complain about shearing cables.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> I haven't had any problems stripping cable, but a lot of people complain about shearing cables.


Yes you should re-do your vid. You might not get any tools sent to you any more tho.

Still if you are trying to build up a reputation as a tool guy and maybe you already have then you are not doing a great job, - on this one any how. People may actually go out and purchase this item after watching this video.

Rose-coloured glasses comes to mind here.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Yes you should re-do your vid. You might not get any tools sent to you any more tho.
> 
> Still if you are trying to build up a reputation as a tool guy and maybe you already have then you are not doing a great job, - on this one any how. People may actually go out and purchase this item after watching this video.
> 
> Rose-coloured glasses comes to mind here.


He should re do the video because you don't like the tool? I have has zero issues with my strippers. They cut and strip the wire fine, better then any other strippers I've owned.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Rochsolid said:


> He should re do the video because you don't like the tool? I have has zero issues with my strippers. They cut and strip the wire fine, better then any other strippers I've owned.


No, he should re-do the vid and tell it like it is, unless his tool can cut and strip a ballast wire like a normal pair of strippers. But i asked him that and he never replied.

I ream PVC with my thumb. Really. Try it. Now if he wants to say the thing reams then he should do EMT or rigid, or metal something. Then for a test run his finger around the EMT he just reamed. The teeth on the reamer are 90 degrees out of whack to ream anything.

It's a nice tool that's why I bought it nearly a year ago. I've posted my review on it then and above. Both him and the company cannot say I'm full of it... whereas I can say they are omitting a couple of things it doesn't do.

Look at my pic. Yours different? Did they fix the cutter? When is the last time you seen a cutter that would let the wire completely miss it? Did they fix their so called reamer? Have you reamed a standard piece of hacksaw cut EMT? Does it work?

No, not my opinion. Fact. And I posted pics to show it. This is on a pair I purchased in February 2013, - 10 months ago. They have had time to re-do the dies. I just asked if they had. I dated my pic. My original post is dated.

I'm waiting.

*Edit:* They did not think this tool out. Well they did it's nice, it just wasn't tested. I tested it for them. It would not have gone into production had I been involved. It would have been re-designed so those two items worked as advertised.

*Edit 2:* I did not try the reamer. I bought the tool, changed two ballasts with it, returned it. It was in my possession less than 24 hours. My eyes are telling me it won't ream. Could be wrong tho. 

*Edit 3:* Crap, just thought of something. You could use the tool like a file on 2 inch conduit. So maybe it does ream. I'll take that part back I guess. Use my Channellocks as usual on 1/2, 3/4, 1" EMT.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

daveEM said:


> No, he should re-do the vid and tell it like it is, unless his tool can cut and strip a ballast wire like a normal pair of strippers. But i asked him that and he never replied.
> 
> I ream PVC with my thumb. Really. Try it. Now if he wants to say the thing reams then he should do EMT or rigid, or metal something. Then for a test run his finger around the EMT he just reamed. The teeth on the reamer are 90 degrees out of whack to ream anything.
> 
> ...


I've reviewed it also. I like you, boughtat pair about a year ago. IMO it strips and cuts wire fine. But the rest of it is just gimmicks. I would NEVER ream EMT with it. But as a pair of strippers IMO it is top notch


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Rochsolid said:


> He should re do the video because you don't like the tool? I have has zero issues with my strippers. They cut and strip the wire fine, better then any other strippers I've owned.


Thanks man, cause I agree no problems stripping wires and no problems using the cable cutters...


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> Thanks man, cause I agree no problems stripping wires and no problems using the cable cutters...


Easy win for me tool man. 

Lets see the vid. Do the ballast like I show, do the reaming as shown on the package, - with EMT. Then run your finger around the inside. I do that every time after I Channellock the cuts. Good enough for my finger, good enough for the wire.

*Edit:* electrical engineering... you aren't even in the trade. You ever work with tools? Let me know.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

daveEM said:


> Easy win for me tool man.
> 
> Lets see the vid. Do the ballast like I show, do the reaming as shown on the package, - with EMT. Then run your finger around the inside. I do that every time after I Channellock the cuts. Good enough for my finger, good enough for the wire.
> 
> *Edit:* electrical engineering... you aren't even in the trade. You ever work with tools? Let me know.


First I am in Trade, I function on both levels, practical and theoretical as you may imagine huge benefits.


I finished a control panel last week for a chloride, fuming nitrite acid, palladium, and platinum reactor. Designed (1.5 months - designing with glass piping is extremely unique and time consuming)then built, I take feedback from pH readings, temperature, and other variables, which maintains a consistent product would that be consider working with tools or no? I punched out the holes for the push buttons to the RTDs to wiring it to 600V distribution for the VFD.... 

I did something most people in my field would never do (physical work), but I am going for both electrical engineer and electrician. Being able to build my designs will ultimately lead to me building better products and actually producing the result I except from my efforts.

Do not write off all individual who are engineers, some really enjoy the dirty work.

To be honest of the two I like electrician trouble shooting, installation repetitive jobs not overly fond of.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Rochsolid said:


> I've reviewed it also. I like you, boughtat pair about a year ago. IMO it strips and cuts wire fine. But the rest of it is just gimmicks. I would NEVER ream EMT with it. But as a pair of strippers IMO it is top notch


They are strippers to me as well; 

combination pliers the first point I stress is not what they are (there is already a tool classification to that - really weird idea to re-brand that name of a tool)

For strippers the best I've used, I just simply like the weight and that they are forged.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrtrolls (Jul 3, 2013)

Guess what this tool was invented ages ago, just under a different name lol. I have an old pair of greenlee linesman im not to fond but guess what? They're pliers, cutters, strippers, fish puller, conduit reamer, hammer and just about anything else i wont abuse a good pair of pliers with


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ideal still makes the best strippers on the market.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I really like Ideal strippers.. but then I bought a pair of these and like them a little more:










If I lost them or murdered them, I would buy another pair. I do mostly resi though. The 14/2 or 12/2 sheath stripper is awesome.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ideal 45-918's, my favorite wire strippers:









Super comfortable and very little metal left exposed, its all covered except the cutting & stripping part. Much better when working on hot things.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I really like Ideal strippers.. but then I bought a pair of these and like them a little more: If I lost them or murdered them, I would buy another pair. I do mostly resi though. The 14/2 or 12/2 sheath stripper is awesome.


I really liked mine, they loosen up too fast and misalign if you try to use the pliers to twist out KO's. Sadly I keep trying to actually use the pliers and ruining them even more. If I could stop myself I would certainly buy another one. They are one of the best for controls, hands down. Just don't try to twist out a KO.


----------

